# Not going in



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Two boilers down....

1/2 hour drive in good conditions.

I'm usually adventurous, but not today...mother nature has been a cruel b***h so far this year..

I feel guilty ( for people with no heat), but I can't risk it. Isn't that why I'm boss. Hate the helpless feeling....


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Unless you can be profitable after paying a insurance deductible and a tow truck bill I can't see any reason to get out in that mess.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

3 inches of snow will keep me home.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

It appears we have freezing rain,ice and snow moving in Thursday and continuing through Saturday.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

It was a good decision... Haven't seen it this bad in ages.. We all know how useless these vans are in snow. A 4x4 was a must today


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Leave it up there~


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That's why Canada produces some of the best hockey players...all that ice and snow.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Along with $170 hockey tickets


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

AKdaplumba said:


> Along with $170 hockey tickets


Not if you go to AHL games..


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Why you all are shoveling snow to cope with the weather I'm picking oranges off my tree to keep the sun from burning them. Lol. Global warming ain't all bad. Lol


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

^^^^ NICE! 

I'm going to phoenix for the weekend. Can't wait! How warm is it HSI


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

redbeardplumber said:


> ^^^^ NICE!
> 
> I'm going to phoenix for the weekend. Can't wait! How warm is it HSI


 For the Calary vs Coyote game??


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Unfortunately the coyotes are not in town while I'm there... Heard it was a good experience


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

It's chilling down


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

HSI said:


> It's chilling down


so for him it is summer :jester::jester::jester::thumbsup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

tims007 said:


> so for him it is summer :jester::jester::jester::thumbsup:


Can we use those b52 to drop iceballs at HSI's place??


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Weatherman is saying we can expect 1" of ice and 4 inches snow.

The way people drive here, it could be bad. I live in the country. When we had the ice storm in 2009 my power was out for 13 days. I'm dreading it.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Is this typical weather for you in winter?

Seems a bit chilly for Arkansas.... But what do I know.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

It seems to be rolling in early this year. I can remember some bad cold snaps but not many.

If it gets below 10 degrees for a few days business picks up because everything freezes. We generally don't get alot of snow but we do get alot of sleet and freezing rain. The last 2 winters have been really mild. I can't remember repairing any frozen pipes.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Can we use those b52 to drop iceballs at HSI's place??


well if i was still stationed at Davis-Monthan AFB I would fuel one of them up from the bone yard for ya and send it your way to pick some up ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> That's why Canada produces some of the best hockey players...all that ice and snow.


Ppssshhhhh! Russians best hockey. See you in Sochi, Canuck!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Ppssshhhhh! Russians best hockey. See you in Sochi, Canuck!


True.. good goalies come from Finland


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> True.. good goalies come from Finland


. Tuukka Rask

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Ppssshhhhh! Russians best hockey. See you in Sochi, Canuck!


Come on.... Great talent... Then sign contracts... And only have heart when they want to.... No Russians on my team thanks.... I'm sure full effort at Olympics though.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

redbeardplumber said:


> Come on.... Great talent... Then sign contracts... And only have heart when they want to.... No Russians on my team thanks.... I'm sure full effort at Olympics though.


Aaaawwooooooo!! The overrated mighty Blackhawks lost to the lowly fallin Stars 4 to3 .. with 50 to 18 shots on goal!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

It's gonna be cold. Gonna need that heated jacket I don't have. Lol.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Damn Tex. That is chilly. Is that normal in winter or cold? That's a balmy day here in the winter, going to -30 *f this week. Damn. Goin to phoenix lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

It's normal to get cold fronts like this. It's not normal for it to stay that cold. If it stays like that for a few days straight. Like about 25 or lower we will make a killing at work with burst pipes and frozen lines

I've never seen it below 0 here. If it did get ther it's a nite for a few hours never during the day. The fukn **** would hit the fan if it ever did. Our frost line is like 6".


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> It's gonna be cold. Gonna need that heated jacket I don't have. Lol.


What a fukin wimp... do they sell left hand snow shovel down there?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

PlungerJockey said:


> It seems to be rolling in early this year. I can remember some bad cold snaps but not many.
> 
> If it gets below 10 degrees for a few days business picks up because everything freezes. We generally don't get alot of snow but we do get alot of sleet and freezing rain. The last 2 winters have been really mild. I can't remember repairing any frozen pipes.


Same exact thing here in NW Washington state.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Still need shorts and sunscreen here!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Divert those B52 with iceballs to there..


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Letterrip said:


> Still need shorts and sunscreen here!!


Come on! Not fair! When your in an attic next summer I'll give you a screen shot letterrip


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> It's gonna be cold. Gonna need that heated jacket I don't have. Lol.


Come on over...

Nice n warm here...

Tee-Shirt Weather....:thumbup:


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Come on over... Nice n warm here... Tee-Shirt Weather....:thumbup:


That's what I was saying last week


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Baby it's cold outside*

Environment Canada weather warning.
For southern Sask. in our area -36`C. over night with wind chill -40C. or lower.
It`s so cold they likely won`t run school buses in the morning I`m not going no where tomorrow. 
Honey I want to cuddle tonight.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey Redbeard, I thought you'd be going out to test those new tires on your van....:laughing:


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Those tires are waaaay better than standard issue. Even 4x4's were getting stuck until roads were clear. The red beard tires sat for 2 full days. Cry


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Since I am already despised on this thread!!


----------

